# Corniche Bike Track?



## wfcp (Jul 8, 2016)

I found out to my surprise, that there seems to be an official bike track on corniche called Corniche Bike Track that goes from Port Zayed all the way to Marina Mall. I understand there might be some pedestrians on it and it might not ideal, but well still pretty cool in the colder months around December, isn't it?

My question is more if I would rent a place at Corniche and bike myself to Marina Mall for like dinner, instead of driving: Is Abu Dhabi a place where they might steal you a bicycle if it is chained, or is a place where nobody would dare to steal a bicycle? Would I have any place to park and lock it in Marina Mall?

I know, I could drive to Marina Mall or take a taxi, but I was wondering if in theory if I got a bike from dubizle I could at least ride on the Corniche, to Marina Mall and back? With the traffic reputation, I don't really see that many other options.

Port Zayed -> :rofl: <- Marina Mall


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

The corniche track is around 8km long and it's pretty good, quite busy in cooler months especially in the evening but at least no cars! Any simple bike lock will be deterrent enough here especially in any public (busy/cctv) area, you'll find places to chain your bike by malls including marina mall.


----------



## wfcp (Jul 8, 2016)

Great news. How about other bike tracks around downtown? Are there any? There seems to be relatively wide green track along the "King Abdullah Bin Abdulaziz Al Saud Street" is that a sidewalk or a bike track? Btw. is the bike track along Corniche shared between pedestrians and bikes or are those two --- at least in theory --- on separate tracks? 

Finally, I wonder, if there is a wide sidewalk, can you ride your bike on it, or are bikes by law only allowed on roads and bike tracks?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

wfcp said:


> ....... or are bikes by law only allowed on roads and bike tracks?


Only on roads although as long a you are sensible, its pretty unlikely anyone will complain.

Bikes are not however allowed on any road where the speed limit is above 40km/h - introduced last year to stop cyclists using the main carriageways to get to work - usually on a rusting ladies sit up and beg bike from the 1950's, with a lawnmower trailing behind 

If you like the Corniche, try Yas Marina F1 circuit on Sunday, Tuesday and Wednesday (Ladies only) evenings for a bit of fun.


----------



## Aussie_Pete (Sep 8, 2015)

I hope there's good cycling etiquette on the bike tracks and they ain't the same as the roads - full of speeding reckless cyclists cutting each other off    

I'll second the Yas Marina Circuit recommendation - I haven't tried it yet (too hot) but I've heard that you can rent bikes at the circuit that are of a good standard and condition.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Aussie_Pete said:


> I've heard that you can rent bikes at the circuit that are of a good standard and condition.


About half the cyclists on there are bike rentals - and a good range as well.

they also rent tandems for those of a nervous disposition.

And no, its not too hot when the sun goes down ....... its the humidity that gets you


----------



## wfcp (Jul 8, 2016)

Wait, serious you can do bicycle on the F1 track? That is awesome. How much is the bike rental?

I am just reading somewhere it is only possible on Tue evening, is that correct? How much is the bicycle rental?

It also seems they are runners running in the opposite direction of the bikers, which is a bit weird, so did anyone try it? 

Found some info here:
https://www.yasmarinacircuit.com/en/fitness/fitness-activities/trainyas-by-activelife

Let's go :second:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

No idea of the cost as I have my own bike. 

It's Sunday's and Tuesday's for everyone plus Wednesday's for the ladies. Each has its own branding. Your link is for Tuesday only. 

Runners go the opposite way on the track run off area so cycles and runners are always facing each other to avoid accidents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

You can cycle or run on the track on Sundays and Tuesdays from 6pm (and ladies only on Wednesday evenings), best to pre register online to get your free access/member card ready to pick up when you go.

Flat bar hybrid (road) bikes used to be Aed 30 near the entrance, there's also some free bikes available on first come first serve basis but get there early for those or be prepared to wait a bit.


----------

